# ✿ Daisy Support Thread ✿



## Murray (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi I'm Daisy​
With the recent release of games such as Captain Toad Treasure Tracker it has been evidenced that even seemingly meaningless side characters can make their own game, take Toadette for example, although not in the title, she plays a prominent part in Captain Toad. So the real question is, isn't it about time that Nintendo delivers unto us a Princess Daisy game? The answer is yes.




First of all let us discuss the history of Daisy, and how she has evolved as a character leading up to her inevitable day in the spotlight. Princess Daisy first appeared in Super Mario Land, and has since sky-rocketed into popularity by appearing in many games since.






In the ever popular Mario Golf series, Daisy has frequently appeared as the strongest female character, yet just another reason why she would make a great, powerful female representation for Nintendo's male moustachio'd dominated market.

Even if she wasn't playable in some of these games, her repeated presence shows that this character's significance can not be quashed. Yet another reason why she would make an excellent character in her own game.

It is clear that Daisy is here to stay as she appears further in the Mario Tennis series, the Mario Party series, the Mario Kart series, the Mario Baseball series, the Mario Strikers series and many other popular Nintendo franchises as a significant, playable character.




We then come to one of Nintendo's most popular franchises of all time, no, not Mario Golf, but Super Smash brothers. For the recent 3ds and Wii U release of this title, due to 3ds limitations there was a specific cap to how many characters could appear, and thus receiving a spot would be the highest of honours. Yet sadly as it happens, this was not Daisy's big break, yet we know that she was 'thiiiiiis' close:






*NOTE: THIS IS NOT DAISY*​
This Princess Peach cameo shows that Daisy was a strong possibility. Not only does she have her own trophy, but you can even dress your mii with a daisy wig and crown! It is clear that Mr Sakurai was so desperate to fit in Daisy, but through one reason or another, likely involving console limitations she was not able to be a playable character. This time.




So in conclusion, it should be now obvious that a Princess Daisy game is inevitable, heck, even Peach has her own game!






:/​
So the real question is when will we finally see Daisy in her own game? When will we get a Daisy amiibo? Will we receive an announcement at e3 this year, or will we have to wait a bit longer? Personally I think Daisy would be great in an RPG role and that it will no doubt release around Christmas in an unknown number of years, as it would make a fantastic holiday title.

*So who else likes daisy?*

*~UPDATE~*


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 14, 2015)

She's okay, I guess.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

she ver tough. she will punch you in the throat


----------



## Murray (Jan 14, 2015)

Daisy was one of my favourite characters in double dash:


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi I'm Daisy


----------



## oath2order (Jan 14, 2015)

DAISY IS THE  BEST


----------



## biker (Jan 14, 2015)

For a moment I thought the thread was about Daisy, the dog.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 14, 2015)

_"Hi, I'm Daisy!"_


----------



## Javocado (Jan 14, 2015)

Daisy was so hardcore in Mario Party 3.





She was also fun in Double Dash as well.
Daisy Cruiser one of the best courses imo.

I think she does deserve more recognition and a spin off title and a slot in the next Smash game.


----------



## n64king (Jan 14, 2015)

Daisy is awesome. Fan since Mario Party 3


----------



## Coach (Jan 14, 2015)

What about Waluigi


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 14, 2015)

Coach said:


> What about Waluigi



Waluigi's already perfect.


----------



## Murray (Jan 14, 2015)

Let us not forget Daisy's major appearance in mario and sonic at the olympic games, the series!!


----------



## Tao (Jan 14, 2015)

I think the difference between Daisy and Captain Toad is how the Captain Toad game actually came to be, with them wanting a character who for some reason wouldn't be able to jump. 

There needs to be a game that, like Captain Toad, only Daisy would be able to suit the role. 



The alternate Peach costume has also been in Smash since Melee, so I believe. I think if Sakurai really wanted Daisy in the game it would have happened by now.



I have no strong feelings for or against her. To me she's just a doubles partner along with WaLuigi.


----------



## nard (Jan 14, 2015)

OM G DAISY BAE


----------



## Murray (Jan 14, 2015)

Tao said:


> I think the difference between Daisy and Captain Toad is how the Captain Toad game actually came to be, with them wanting a character who for some reason wouldn't be able to jump.
> 
> There needs to be a game that, like Captain Toad, only Daisy would be able to suit the role.
> 
> ...



perhaps some of the smash brothers team didn't want Daisy in the game, but Mr Sakurai has for a while been trying to sneak more and more Daisy into the games. It's inevitable.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 14, 2015)

Rosalina is my princess of choice.


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 15, 2015)

4 all u daisy h8rs n rosalina luvrs u cn get #rekt

(Seriously I love this song)


----------



## Murray (Jan 16, 2015)

Daisy is a strong female character that fights stereotypes like peach who wear pink... Girls can wear other colours like ORANGE too


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 18, 2015)

Peach is my favourite princess, but before, I used to love Daisy. She always used to be my character of choice in Mario Kart and Mario Party. Plus, Daisy Cruiser in Double Dash is my all time favourite track.  Really wish it was in MK8 but sadly they put it in MK7 instead, so... But yeah, I think Daisy's just sort of been forgotten about, what with Rosalina now. :\ It's kind of a shame, I really don't like Rosalina at all. She was in Galaxy, and now she's being thrown about everywhere else for the... Creepy fans...  It's a shame but I think Daisy has sort of been forgotten about now, since Rosalina is essentially the new replacement.


----------



## ChatLoggingBot (Jan 18, 2015)

Daisy is okay just like rosalina


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 19, 2015)

A lot of my friends like to make rude jokes about her, but Daisy is my favorite. I would absolutely love a game that featured her---or at least featured her more _prominently_ than in previous ones. Tomboy princesses were my idols growing up and heck, they still are today. She reminds me a lot of my favorite female video game character of all time.

Anyway, Daisy fans represent! I like to believe her time will come. : ) Though with Nintendo, who knows...


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 19, 2015)

Daisy was the Princess in Super Mario Land, isn't that enough? I'm still surprised she's being involved in spin-off titles...same could be said for Pauline though lmao.

But ech, she's better than Rosalina I guess.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 19, 2015)

I love Daisy. B) I always play as her in Mario Kart.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

Daisy is awesome C:


----------



## Murray (Jan 22, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> A lot of my friends like to make rude jokes about her, but Daisy is my favorite. I would absolutely love a game that featured her---or at least featured her more _prominently_ than in previous ones. Tomboy princesses were my idols growing up and heck, they still are today. She reminds me a lot of my favorite female video game character of all time.
> 
> Anyway, Daisy fans represent! I like to believe her time will come. : ) Though with Nintendo, who knows...



yes daisy

don't let your oppressive friends oppress you. you must stay strong


----------



## Rasha (Jan 23, 2015)

HI I'M DAISY! 
I like how she's the most normally proportioned human female character and I like her tomboy personality, but her voice can get annoying especially in Mario Kart 7


----------



## n64king (Jan 23, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Daisy was the Princess in Super Mario Land, isn't that enough? I'm still surprised she's being involved in spin-off titles...same could be said for Pauline though lmao.
> 
> But ech, she's better than Rosalina I guess.




Yeah but I guess Pauline still gets the Mario vs DK games to show up in, although I'd say she's forgotten more than Daisy. Daisy is like for spinoff games only now...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 23, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Daisy was the Princess in Super Mario Land, isn't that enough? I'm still surprised she's being involved in spin-off titles...same could be said for Pauline though lmao.
> 
> But ech, she's better than Rosalina I guess.



isn't that the one where she got kidnapped just like Peach always does?


----------



## Paramore (Jan 24, 2015)

Her voice was so manly in Mario Party DS.

I would probably buy a game that she is featured in tbh


----------



## pillow bunny (Jan 24, 2015)

I LOVE DAISY
the daisy costume is also in brawl btw. i know because i always use it when i play as peach there! ^.^ also, lucina was originally an alternate costume of marth, and they made her a normal character because she was so popular! maybe if we talk about daisy everywhere, nintendo will make her a normal character too! and since she appears mainly in the spin-off games, she can wear one of her outfits from there so she's seperate from peach. i think there's actually a pretty good possibility of her getting in, especially because nintendo is trying to include more female characters.

edit: also, the fact that she's been an alternate costume for a while doesn't mean she won't get in. wario was an alternate costume of mario in melee!


----------



## Silversea (Jan 24, 2015)

She is more overlooked than Luigi.

Year of the Daisy is not happening anytime soon I bet.

If there is a game can it be called Daisy Chain pls


----------



## Mango (Jan 26, 2015)

daisy is 10/10 would reccomend


----------



## Murray (Apr 7, 2015)

um so this is relevant again!!!





yay daisy


----------



## Jake (Apr 7, 2015)

Daisy sucks 
Midna pls


----------



## Holla (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a special place for Daisy. I'm now a big Rosalina fan, but before her I loved Daisy to death (and still do). I still enjoy changing it up and playing as her in Mario Kart every once and a while.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh I'm REALLY looking forward to a Daisy game. Still like her since 2012.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 8, 2015)

Daisy needs to get out of these silly sports and party games and get into a main Mario game. Maybe a Mario & Luigi game where they team up with Peach and Daisy and Daisy is look like super strong and can break boulders with her fists.

I feel the same about Waluigi too (even though the W bros. are so gross)


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 9, 2015)

Daisy is perfect. I don't like how Rosalina is taking a lot of the spotlight. I myself lover her too but they could at least let Daisy and Peach shine with Rosalina. I'm hoping for a Daisy amiibo and her own game. It would also be awesome to see her in smash with different moves than Peach. If they can add Rosalina then it's possible to add Daisy too.


----------



## spelling88 (Apr 9, 2015)

NAHH I'm voting paper mario all the way!!! also i voted starfy from legendary starfy but I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who did that lol


----------



## Android (Apr 9, 2015)

I support Daisy. I mean, she's been in over 40 Mario games! Cut the girl some slack!!

I always choose Daisy as my rival in Mario Party. She's just so competitive, I love watching her lose. I also love hating her, because in the end, I actually do care for her. I just miss her old dark skin and her bangs.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

I loved Daisy in the Mario Kart games she was in, she was pretty much one of my most used characters because she was balanced.

But yes she needs her own game. If for 3DS I'd buy anyday!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 9, 2015)

wow something you actually like

holy ****


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 10, 2015)

I love Daisy! She is awesome :3. She needs her own game!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2015)

I can't tell if you're ****posting or actually being serious.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yay a thread about Daisy! She seems so forgotten since Rosalina showed up, i actually was pissed when Rosalina was announced for Super Smash Bros. becouse that would mean that Daisy won't be in, come on Nintendo! (I know that Nintendo actually does not make the Smash franchise.) Daisy has been around for even longer than Wario is why did he get a place in the roster and Daisy not? 

SO YES! DON'T BE LAZY VOTE FOR DAISY! (I did it too of course :3)







Oh and now that i reminded myself of the fact that Mario Golf World Tour exists too i remembered that Rosalina is in that game too! (As DLC but still, Daisy needs more love! Nintendo is wanting to slowly replace her with Rosalina or something...)


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 11, 2015)

I never really liked Daisy
I guess she's okay.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> I never really liked Daisy
> I guess she's okay.



How could you not like Daisy hon?! Oh wait i know, is it because she does not wear pink clothes unlike Peach?


----------



## Android (Apr 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I loved Daisy in the Mario Kart games she was in, she was pretty much one of my most used characters because she was balanced.
> 
> But yes she needs her own game. If for 3DS I'd buy anyday!



First we need to get Peach another game. A good one.

Baby steps.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 11, 2015)

How in the world could you make a Daisy thread without having the best piece of official Nintendo artwork in it?


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> How in the world could you make a Daisy thread without having the best piece of official Nintendo artwork in it?



How is that the best piece of artwork? Is it because they showed her butt and boobs more than they used to? xD


----------



## CR33P (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Android (Apr 11, 2015)

CR33P, that was beautiful. I feel enlightened.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 11, 2015)

lars708 said:


> How is that the best piece of artwork? Is it because they showed her butt and boobs more than they used to? xD



Yes. Also cause it's pretty badass looking compared to the majority of what is out there for her. Same for Peach really, the Striker games had some pretty awesome art for everyone.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yes. Also cause it's pretty badass looking compared to the majority of what is out there for her. Same for Peach really, the Striker games had some pretty awesome art for everyone.



Yeah i agree, Waluigi's artwork is a bit odd though... xD


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 12, 2015)

OMG why did I just see this thread?!  Daisy is my favorite Mario character and she totally needs her own game!


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

dj_mask said:


> OMG why did I just see this thread?!  Daisy is my favorite Mario character and she totally needs her own game!



Agreed! Bump for Daisy, also you shouldn't be lazy and vote for Daisy too mate! She deserves a spot in the Smash roster!


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 12, 2015)

I had a dream and appaently in part of it there a was a Nintendo Direct and Daisy was finally playable in a main series Mario, and then I immediately posted here and then the dream switched to something else.

Is this a sign


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> I had a dream and appaently in part of it there a was a Nintendo Direct and Daisy was finally playable in a main series Mario, and then I immediately posted here and then the dream switched to something else.
> 
> Is this a sign



I hope so mate! I was kinda surprised when Rosalina was announced for Super Mario 3D World and i got a little upset when i found out that Daisy should be there... It just suits her more than Rosalina OR Peach. I can understand Peach easily though, she just should be in every main stream Mario game but Daisy should be in too if even Rosalina is playable!


----------

